# Sunbury Boat Ramp and Pier



## shooterguy71 (Sep 12, 2017)

The Sunbury boat ramp won't be open for use for a good while. The fishing pier is gone. Pretty much every dock from the ramp to the Crab Company are gone also. I tried to upload pictures but I must be an idiot.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Sep 12, 2017)

Hate that.  My Inlaws live on Billy Harris point on Colonel's Island right there. They haven't recovered from Matthew.


----------



## capt stan (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes..its all gone was out there watching it during the high tide. I have video of it being smashed up. went back day after...its hard to look at as its been my playground for the last 20 years... DNR will need heavy equipment and dump truck to clean the debris so people can even get to the ramp. Small boats you can step into from the ramp will be able to launch, any boat that used the dock to tie up to and load passengers will have nothing to use. Everyone will have to be in boat prior to launching. and stay on boat until its on the trailer. who ever parks trailer..will have to get wet to get on/ off the boat.


----------



## BDD (Sep 13, 2017)

I was trying to get a report on damage near Barbour Island,  I would imagine it
Got it pretty bad also. I don’t think it’s that far from Sunbury. Have you been over that way ?


----------



## capt stan (Sep 14, 2017)

BDD said:


> I was trying to get a report on damage near Barbour Island,  I would imagine it
> Got it pretty bad also. I don’t think it’s that far from Sunbury. Have you been over that way ?



No I havent


----------

